# Goat found along busy roadway - update



## elevan (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sharing this here in the hopes that this goat will find it's way home:



> Goat found walking along busy Winchester road
> 
> Updated: Friday, 04 Nov 2011, 12:24 PM EDT
> Published : Friday, 04 Nov 2011, 12:24 PM EDT
> ...


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh I pray and hope they find it's owner's or it finds a fantastic home.


----------



## peachick (Nov 6, 2011)

awwww
he's a young boy.  He  will find a home soon.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 6, 2011)

Lucky someone nice picked him up. I hope he finds his people or a wonderful new home.


----------



## elevan (Nov 10, 2011)

from:  http://bostonglobe.com/metro/2011/1...arsome-fate/p2a9PbMt57rvMjJFR7zAML/story.html


> The goat who was found wandering last week in Winchester may have been eluding a dreadful demise.
> 
> The two-horned fugitive rescued from the side of the road may have escaped from slaughter, according to officials from the MSPCA-Angell.
> 
> ...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 11, 2011)

Lucky boy! Glad he'll get a forever home.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 11, 2011)

I am happy he will find a good home.  A goat that determined deserves a good life.

I am concerned about the prejudice and ignorance of the local SPCA.  They assume because he had a livestock tag he escaped from slaughter- most livestock have tags, slaughterhouse or not. Then how they state that a slaughterhouse is a "dreadful demise"  just demonizes everyone who raises animals for food.  

I repsct what the SPCA does, but I wish they would stick to pets.


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2011)

I do agree Jodie, it helps to add to the ignorance that most Americans have in regards to where their food comes from.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 11, 2011)

Not only ignorance about where their meat comes from, but SUPREME ignorance about goats.

When I tell some people I have goats, they look at me like I said I raise horse flies.

Sorry, not in a fine mood today.

DonnaBelle


----------



## peachick (Nov 11, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Not only ignorance about where their meat comes from, but SUPREME ignorance about goats.
> 
> When I tell some people I have goats, they look at me like I said I raise horse flies.
> 
> ...


I hear that!!
I dont tell many that  i have goats.  and I sure as heck dont tell people I have a peacock farm.
Usually their question is  "Why?"

Glad Horton is doing well.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 11, 2011)

Kentucky recently created some type of farm animal welfare commission to set the rules on how livestock should be treated..  The reason they had to do this was on account of certain groups -- the _SPCA's, HSUS, etc -- setting their sights on pushing certain livestock treatment issues toward a *public* referendum..  By creating a commission, the specific rules would become regulations -- not laws..  

It's probably the only situation where I could ever imagine myself agreeing with a policy that limits democracy, but yeah...I do believe it was a good move on Kentucky's part.  

I've also long thought that if someone were to ever set foot on my property and tell me that one of my mama does was too thin, and threaten to _call somebody_ on me -- having no concept of what having two or three nearly-weaned babies to feed does to a doe under _normal_ circumstance -- that I'd be really, really inclined go get a big sharp knife, inform the do-gooder that I was about to slit the animal's throat and put her in the freezer, and ask them to leave me to my work.  When they wouldn't, I'd call the Sheriff's office and have them send someone to pick up a trespasser.



And if they got a little too insistent that I couldn't just kill the goat like that....well, I gotta say that I'd be *really* tempted to actually do it right in front of them, if only so I could whoop somebody for trying to stop me and then send them to jail for criminal trespassing and assault.


----------



## elevan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds like Kentucky followed Ohio on their Livestock Care Standards Board .


The sheer fact that a goat has a tag in it's ear doesn't mean that it's intended for the slaughterhouse.  Nor are all slaughterhouse auctions horrible places.  Nor are animals intended for slaughter treated inhumanely.

I originally shared this story because you never know who might be here on this forum and what if they knew that particular goat and it's owners.  The updated story saddens me because it shows just how far this society has slipped in understanding livestock, food sources and the like.  It is my personal opinion that livestock are livestock and while some may weasel their way into our hearts and become pets they are and always should be considered a part of the food chain.  It's a complicated matter in my head that I struggle with daily when dealing with my calf who will become steaks in 15 months but it is as it was always intended to be.  I would never eat horse, dog or guinea pig but in some countries, in some cultures they do.  70% of the world population eats goat and yet many of us Americans wouldn't think of it.  They're cute, they're funny...but then again, I think calves are too  :/

I'm glad the goat was saved from the fate of being hit by a car.  But the stance that the rescue agency took is very biased toward pets and goats are livestock.  That's my 2 cents.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 11, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am happy he will find a good home.  A goat that determined deserves a good life.
> 
> I am concerned about the prejudice and ignorance of the local SPCA.  They assume because he had a livestock tag he escaped from slaughter- most livestock have tags, slaughterhouse or not. Then how they state that a slaughterhouse is a "dreadful demise"  just demonizes everyone who raises animals for food.
> 
> I repsct what the SPCA does, but I wish they would stick to pets.


I was just about to add the same reply, but I saw yours.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 12, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I am happy he will find a good home.  A goat that determined deserves a good life.
> 
> I am concerned about the prejudice and ignorance of the local SPCA.  They assume because he had a livestock tag he escaped from slaughter- most livestock have tags, slaughterhouse or not. Then how they state that a slaughterhouse is a "dreadful demise"  just demonizes everyone who raises animals for food.
> 
> I repsct what the SPCA does, but I wish they would stick to pets.




Ot's this type of ignorance that has led to some animal rescues being overrun with bucks. Reality is that you can't keep them all and the best option is meat.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 12, 2011)

The main reason this gets my knickers in a knot is I occasionally have people who respond to my "goat for meat" ads offering to "rescue" (take for free) my goats so I don't "have to" sell them for meat.  I used to tell them that was the point of breeding them.  Until I had the SPCA show up in response to that.  Long story short, the SPCA  person seemed to think she had the right to take all my goats since I was "abusing" them by raising them for meat.  SPCA person learned not to mess with stubborn red-headed German/British/Cherokee.  The Sheriff  gave her a talking to and reminded her Kentucky allows homeowners to defend their property with lethal force if necessary.  

Now I just respond to those people with a "Thanks but no Thanks"  and took my address off the website.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Nov 12, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> The main reason this gets my knickers in a knot is I occasionally have people who respond to my "goat for meat" ads offering to "rescue" (take for free) my goats so I don't "have to" sell them for meat.  I used to tell them that was the point of breeding them.  Until I had the SPCA show up in response to that.  Long story short, the SPCA  person seemed to think she had the right to take all my goats since I was "abusing" them by raising them for meat.  SPCA person learned not to mess with stubborn red-headed German/British/Cherokee.  The Sheriff  gave her a talking to and reminded her Kentucky allows homeowners to defend their property with lethal force if necessary.
> 
> Now I just respond to those people with a "Thanks but no Thanks"  and took my address off the website.


  
I can't believe people like that. 
I advertise my old hens/roosters for meat (can't keep 30+ chickens that aren't producing eggs, especially when they make such good stew  ) I have a lot of people asking if I would give the chickens to them for free as well, hoping to "rescue" them. If I don't tell them to shove it first - my responses will range greatly depending on my mood - I usually tell them if you really want to "save" them, then pay the price to buy them. I just assume process them for my own freezer before giving them away....
Unfortunately, a lot of "animal lovers" don't care what the animal is actually bred/raised for, they just care about saving all the cute and cuddly animals 

As to the original topic - good for the goat getting a new home, but ya, that's a load of crap that they automatically assumed he was destined for slaughter. My friend tags all of her sheep and cattle, some end up in the freezer, some don't. It's to keep track of them...Same as tattooing I can assume...People are nuts.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2011)

People can buy my animals if they want.  They can pay the price if they want.  If they want to care for them and save them from being eaten, I'm fine with that.  But I WILL NOT sell a meat animal to a fool who wants to "save" them if they have no facilities to properly care for them.  In other words, I would rather sell an animal for meat than sell them to some darned fool rescue nut who is going to keep them under horrible inhumane conditions in the name of rescue.  

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 12, 2011)

Amen, Queen Mum.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Good intentions always seems to morph into something tainted due to lack of knowledge.  Muddies the waters to the truth purpose.   Such a shame.  

100% in agreement with Jodie with SPCA sticking with just pets.  NOT livestock.  Like comparing apples to oranges.  And if you don't have the knowledge than all you see is fruit not what each really is.   The ramifications of this lack of knowledge, good farmers are harassed and their livestock possibly confiscated or sent to slaughter.  


This lack of knowledge gives do-gooders a bad name.


----------



## cmjust0 (Nov 14, 2011)

I remember a post here once that really left me slapping my forehead..  The poster was someone working at an animal shelter, animal rescue place, something like that..  They'd taken in a goat, and it was apparently in bad health..  The poster was only trying to do the right thing, of course, and I couldn't really help but grit my teeth and appreciate the fact that they'd seek out a forum for help..

Anyway, IIRC, the goat had a snotty nose, so they knew it was sick and gave it some antibiotics..  Someone here -- me, maybe -- asked what *kind* of antibiotic it was given..

Oral amoxicillin...like what you'd give a dog.  

They gave a goat -- a ruminant animal, with a rumen full of bacteria necessary to its life -- a broad-spectrum antibiotic, by mouth.

Pretty sure it died.  :-/


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 14, 2011)

I do have to admit, I am glad the spunky goat found a home.  He deserved one after his ordeal.  

I was recently at a local fair in the city, volunteering at the Adopt-a Greyhound booth.  This was a pretty urban county but still has a few small farms, surrounded by housing delevopments of course.  They had a small 4-H show, about 30 chickens, 8 lambs and a pig.  There was another animal adoption group with a booth and one of their volunteers kept going over a petting the lambs.  She got very upset when she found out they would be auctioned for slaughter at the end of the fair.  This group then proceeded to BUY AT THE 4-H AUCTION all the lambs.  I wonder if all the people who gave them donations had that in mind when they gave them money?  

They weren't exactly the brightest bunch.  They were right next to our booth with 6 greyhounds and put a bunch of guniea pigs in a little pen, with 2 foot high walls and no roof.  When the inevitable trouble occured, even after they had been warned it was our fault "for bringing aggressive dogs". ?!?!?!?! They don't even understand dogs, let alone sheep!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 14, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> This group then proceeded to BUY AT THE 4-H AUCTION all the lambs.  I wonder if all the people who gave them donations had that in mind when they gave them money?
> They weren't exactly the brightest bunch.


One plus one equals two.   And what were they going to do next?   Go out and get more donations to feed those lambs?   Put them up for adoption to good homes where people who don't know how to take care of lambs will underfeed or overfeed them and eventually end up having them confiscated only to end up having them euthanized by the authorities?    OYE VEY!


----------



## elevan (Nov 14, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of heavily regulating farmers and our food supply, I wish they'd look at these "rescue" groups instead.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 14, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

